# Free Firenocks for T-shirt ideas



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Many Firenock fans want some fun t-shirts. I got a few ideas myself but would like to share the fun. I shall start with the first ones. No limit on entering. The 3 best ones I picked will each got a 3-pack Firenock of your choice with extreme shock end caps, and 3 batteries each, value at 71.90 each with shipping and handling. 

Here is the first one from me.
On a pink t-shirt, " you only wish your NOCKS are as nice as mine". At the back "Firenock, the most advanced light nock"

Winner will be announced by the 15th of March, 2011. Even If mine is the best, the 3 3-pk of Firenock will be given to the next 3 best! The judge decision is final (and I am the judge) 

FYI, both Free Firenocks and Free Aerovane Jig contest will be post in multiple forums.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

"With Nocks like these who needs to be accurate?"

"Nock now I'm hunting"

"Nock Nock...Who's there? Firenock!"


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

"Firenock.... It's what Willis was talking about!"


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Firenocks......don't nock em till you try them. 
Firenocks......nocking them out cold. 
Firenocks.........Nocking your lights out!!!!!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Firenocks..........Who wants to go spotlighting??????


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Firenocks........Lighting up the competition!!!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Firenocks.......Who want to get lit up???????
Firenocks.....Its time to light up!!!!!!!
Firenocks.....Shedding light on vital areas.


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

"A fiery glow that will NOCK you out!"


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Set your game on fire with the Firenock!


----------



## jlegere (Feb 6, 2011)

Firenocks... A really expensive way to stick tail lights to animals.


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

"Nock it off, stop looking at my tail light!"


----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)

Firenocks....Its time to set your hunt on fire.


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Firenocks...because three is always better than one


----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)

Firenocks....Dont nock it till you try it.


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Firenocks...Someone call the Fire Marshall...this ones out of control!


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Firenocks...cus it's always better to see what your aiming at!


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Firenocks..."Light your hunting season up....cus no one wants to be left in the dark!"


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Firenocks....Don't be left in the dark!


----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)

Firenocks...Lighting the way to your trophy animals since 2008. Or what ever date you started. 
Or shedding some light on your hunt since 2008.


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Firenocks...priceless...being able to find your arrow in the dark!


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Firenocks...cus it's always better to follow through on your shoots!


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Firenocks....lighting your arrow up to Nock off your target!


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Fully guided hunting trip $3500, brand new bow with all the bells & whistles $1200, a dozen custom arrows $200....... being able to see the point of impact on the quarry which you seek..........priceless.


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Firenocks....Lighting your tail on fire!
Firenocks....Put a fire under your tail!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Firenocks.......because seeing is believing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

nockin um dead everytime with firenock

turn up the fire an nock um dead with firenock

bring the fire to the woods an light the deer up with firenock

my nocks on that rack with firenock


----------



## Morganna (Aug 3, 2010)

Are your nocks on fire?


----------



## joeorr213 (Oct 27, 2009)

Who needs daylight through a hole when you can shoot fire!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

It is for fun t-shirts guys. Not For marketing slogan!
I got another one
Black shirt with Hot pink lettering
Front: It is OK to stare, my NOCKS are the best. 
Back: Firenock. The most advanced lighted nock


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Black shirt with with lettering

just firenock itself on the front chest pocket and on the back "leading the way"


Or a coal miners hat on the back with with lettering saying "helping find lost arrows since (start up date)"

Or simply "Firenocks your guiding light"


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Firenock its about precision

Picture of the front of a fighter jet on the front and a picture of the back of a fighter jet on the rear with firenocks as after burners and then "kick the tires and light the fires"


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

"Nocking but lung"
"Nocking but heart"

"Shed a little light on the situation"
Have a picture of a shead with a firenock arrow stuck in the ground by it..


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

"Nock gonna lose this arrow"


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

"Merry Nockmas"

Have a bunch of light up nocks sticking up out of the snow


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Firenocks.........Lighting up the archery world. 
Firenocks.........I bet my arrow is lighter than yours.


----------



## hillbillyfrench (Aug 5, 2010)

Black Shirt
Arrow sticking out of the target (Deer, Turkey, or Spot) with the Firenock lit up and a Supernova burst of light around it radiating from the nock. 

"GO TO THE LIGHT"


----------



## beauhunner (Sep 27, 2005)

What? you never seen NOCKS this nice


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Please tell your nocks to quit staring at my eyes!


----------



## wglide85 (Feb 5, 2007)

First Line:	“Caveman may have discovered fire…”
(Picture - Goofy cartoonist cavemen poking fire, getting burnt)

Second Line:	“But it started with lightening.”
(Picture blended with top- Archer shooting an arrow lit with Firenock)


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Not sure which contest this one falls under so it's on here too...........


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

"Firenock..................Nockin On Heavens Door"..............have a buck feeding unsuspectingly with an arrow wearing a Firenock on it's way towards the buck


"Firenock.................. Why Let The Air Out When You Can Nock It Out?"..........have a buck laying on the ground half deflated and beat up with a Firenock lit arrow stuck in the ground next to him


"Firenock.............There's no such thing as Nockturnal now"...........have a scene set up that's supposed to be the woods at midnight; moon and all. Then have a Firnock speeding on it's way towards a buck with it's eyes bugged out in shock




Or for something "cliche", have a big buck staring straight at you on the shirt with an apple on his head and the phrase "Nock it off" underneath

You could have a scene where someone is standing on a runway at night guiding a plane in by holding an arrow with a Firenock on it.

You could have a "cartoon style" Firenock standing and flexing over a bunch of other nocks laying on the ground with the phrase "Nockin Out The Competition"

You could have a scene with a bunch of guys at the range and one of them accidentally activates a quiver full of Nocturnal lit arrows. Have the other shooters rolling around and covering their eyes then just put the phrase "Firenock............Our Bad" on the shirt


----------



## Bmanges (Dec 28, 2010)

Look who's nocking now!


----------



## Bmanges (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't nockem till you try them


----------



## getn'lucky (Apr 17, 2010)

Firenock....Any brighter and it would be considered shining
( show 2 hillbilles using a firenock to shine)


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

on a black shirt with chartruese lettering.
front:LIGHTEN UP!
back:Firenock. The most advanced lighted nock.


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

On a black shirt with white lettering.
front:GET OUT OF THE DARK!
SHOOT A FIRENOCK
back:Firenock.The most advanced lighted nock.


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

on a grey shirt with flourescent green lettering.
frontUT A LITTLE SHINE IN YOUR LIFE.
back:Firenock.The most advanced lighted nock.


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

on a black shirt with yellow lettering.
front:MAKING YOUR DAY A LITTLE BRIGHTER.
back:Firenock.The most advanced lighted nock.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Firenocks..... The School of Hard Nocks


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Get Fired up!!!!! on front of shirt in flaming letters
On back.......Firenocks....Set your shot on fire!!!!! (have an arrow in flight with the firenock on fire)


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Feel the fire


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

"Dont nock it til you fly it"


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

group of female arrows telling male arrow, stop looking at our nocks, The male has a firenock on lookin embarrased


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

it's a hard nock life


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

nock off the crap and try it already
firenock on the back.
Both of these my kids thoughts


----------



## kybowhunter13 (Feb 23, 2011)

dont fly it until you add some fire to your nock! firenocks light up the woods! picture of arrow in flight going towards a deer and the fire nock lit up


----------



## Dead I (Aug 29, 2007)

Tight womans T shirt: (two strategically placed Firenocks)
Front- Stare into the light. Back- Careful, you might go blind
Front- My nocks are brighter than yours. Back- Firenock: the only real choice
Front- Wanna try out my nocks? Back- Firenock- You'll never want another
Front- Let these nocks light up your arrow. Back- Firenock, they'll keep you lit for hours


----------



## pse bow master (Jun 17, 2010)

ok black t shirt with a drop tine buck skull on the back with "light up the woods with firenock" over the buck and on the front put get some fire nocks there great


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

FIRENOCK on the front and on the back light em up one buck @ a time.


----------



## wglide85 (Feb 5, 2007)

An alien ship is overtakes an arrow lit with a Firenock.
The aliens have a dumb founded look on the faces.
One alien to the other:
“I don’t know how. I thought it was Enterprise’s exhaust”


----------



## Sewerat (Feb 14, 2011)

Firenocks for dummies... shows you you really did just miss that monster


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

On the front of the shirt.....Your Fired!!!!!! In big flame colored letters
On the back....Firenocks...Where getting fired isn't so bad after all!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## MBXXX (Feb 25, 2010)

Dorge, whatever you decide, just don't put Snook on the shirt.....:wink:

Mark


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

Using a black shirt picture an old style cartoon interrogation room (see example below) where there is a single light above the chair with someone sitting on the chair with his hands tied behind his back. The light of the single lamp creates a circular glow on the floor with the subject lit from the top down. The firenock inserted into an arrow used as the light with a deer sitting in the chair, heck, maybe with two bow hunters as the interrogators. There could be a million captions used for this idea.

1. The deer, "There was this bright light and it came out of nowhere, next thing I know I woke up dead."
2. Bowhunter, "You see this here [pointing to the arrow], if you don't start talking I'm going to make hamburger out of you!"

You could also turn the arrow on its side and act like a long dark tunnel, as in, "Just go to the light." Have some hot vixen doe as a decoy with a hunter off to the side waiting to bust some venison.

A play off of some of the earlier posts: Have a sexy doe in a revealing bikini, a massive racked buck panting/drooling over her "nockers" Something goofy like, "There is going to be some fire nockin' going on tonight."

Have a shirt with a forest fire as a background, someone in the background yelling, "Stop, drop and roll!" as the deer has a firenock sticking out of his chest and a bow hunter in a tree stand.

AND...I'm spent. Later y'all.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

on the front of a shirt Firenocks wrote in a fire color and on the back "Lighting Up Your Archery Season


----------



## Mike see (Jan 10, 2011)

Dorge,
Sent you a more detailed email last week with these.
"When it is extremely cold, our nocks stand out beyond the rest"
"Blaze your own trail,.....with confidence."
Of course finished with Firenock logo and slogan on back.
Mike See


----------



## Mike see (Jan 10, 2011)

Dorge,

"Put some fire on your shaft,....go ahead it won't hurt."

"Put some fire on your stick,...and go down in a blaze of glory."

Mike See
Big Bend, Wi


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Front of Tee says "BEFORE" and have a photo of a spotlighted deer on Back says "After" all dark with a little red dot below that it says "makes tracking in the dark easier"


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT the winners should be chosen today!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

light the way


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

firenock killer dawn first light


----------



## sjmiller0745 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Firenock shirt idea*

A Grey shirt with a black silhouette of a deer running on the front left chest and under that it says YOU CAN RUN…. (in black lettering with red outline). On the back a silhouette of a deer laying dead on the ground in a wooded forest with a arrow stick out of the side and the bright red Firenock glowing and under it says BUT YOU CAN'T HIDE (in black lettering with red outline) with FIRENOCK logo under it in bigger writing.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Any winners???????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

We are reviewing all entries on all the sites. Entries after today will not be consider, we shall announce the winner after all entries are reviewed.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

bump!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

By this FRIDAY, the winners will be announced. We are down to 25 of them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Firenock said:


> By this FRIDAY, the winners will be announced. We are down to 25 of them.


Well they must be good so can't wait to hear the final winner. I am positive it won't be me but whoever won will definitely enjoy it lol.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

For the record, I have my wife and my mother in law review all of it so no one can say I am partial to all. The decided on the final 10 and I picked 3 without knowing who they are. Which is also the same I did with the Aerovane Jig contest.

Below are the 3 winners for Firenock each got one 3-pack of Firenock, you pick of style, 1 set of batteries and 1 set of extreme shock end cap.
1) ArcheryTalk.com - Big Bird VA #40
2) Bowcountry.com - Bluecat post #41
3) Crossbownation.com - Derek

For the Aerovane Jig 
1) crossbownation.com - Scorpydize #13

Please contact me with your address, phone number and e-mail so I can send you the prize.

Congratulate to the winners.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

corrections
3) Crossbowmagazine.com - Derek


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Thanks so much ! Info sent. 

Anyone else needing designs hunting or other I'm available.


----------

